# Super Glue?



## jan db

Hello,

I was at a lfs and noticed their display tank had fresh anubias directly on new rocks. I didn't have a chance to ask but I couldn't see any thread or straps to the rocks. Could they have super glued it? Would this work?


----------



## Doogy262

Hi Jan,definately works I have glued xmas moss,java ferns and buce to rocks and wood just get regular super glue with no additives and gel type works best,it will turn white when dry but the plants quickly recover and hide the white.


----------



## elusive77

I second what Doogy said. Super glue works great. I use it for everything I need to attach. And definitely get the gel kind. It does turn white under water, but the plants quickly cover it up. It also works when wet, so you can use it to attach plants to hardscape that is already in the tank without having to remove it. Just put a dab on and quickly get it to it's destination.


----------



## 691175002

I use glue almost exclusively. I used to use thread (and sometimes still do for moss), but glue is just so much better in every way. Its faster, easier, more reliable, and has no risk of damaging the plant. You can often get by with a very small amount of glue, especially if you have a pile of small rocks and can pick one that fits the plant well.

Just make sure you get CA superglue with no additives.


----------



## WaterLife

Yeah, you can use superglue. Just be sure the ingredient is Cyanoacrylate gel (usually listed on the bottom backside). Most superglue is the same/right stuff, even the dollar store.


----------



## IntotheWRX

yes you can glue. i used gorilla glue.

Bump: yes you can glue. i used gorilla glue.


----------



## torque6

Yes, you can use Cyanoacrylate Super Glue in your aquarium. It is non toxic and fish safe. I was initially keen to use it for my new setup, but some of my wood had very unique texture and using acetone to remove/loosen the glue may left some marks. I google on whether super glue dissolve in water over time, but was unsuccessful. It would appear cyanoacrylate is very water proof.


----------



## Nordic

Yeah its fine, there are even FDA approved cyanoacrylates for closing surgical wounds.

During curing, it releases cyanoacetate and formaldehyde, and we can not really keep it out of the water until it is cured without hurting the plants. So, I suggest you keep the pants in a bucket or other container for a few days after gluing.


----------



## bacon5

Yep, reefers have been doing this for years! In my area, harbor freight has a 10 pack for only a couple of bucks. Also, as others have said, make sure to get the 'gel' version. It is much easier to work with.


----------



## torque6

bacon5 said:


> Yep, reefers have been doing this for years! In my area, harbor freight has a 10 pack for only a couple of bucks. Also, as others have said, make sure to get the 'gel' version. It is much easier to work with.


Bacon is right. Gel glue is better to work with.


----------



## Fissure

Some species are more hardy than others. In my glue adventures I found some mosses (more delicate types) are easily killed by the cyano glue.


----------



## Mando

short answer yes, superglue is inert to all life, it was actually invented for sealing wounds on humans.

just be careful when applying it to the dry wood and plant, any visible after attaching the rhizome will turn white underwater in a day or two.


----------



## Nordic

No,it was invented to be used as a clear plastics for gunsights' optics... a task it failed at.
Then they evaluated it as a plastic for the construction of aircraft, again it failed.
They eventually did use it in spray form during Vietnam war, but it was never FDA approved, the army used it regardless.
Only much later did they develop safer superglues which were FDA approved for surgical wounds. These did not have issues like secondary tissue damage due to the thermic reaction during curing , and the toxic byproducts thereof.


----------



## klibs

Use the gel superglue - not the liquid kind. Way more user-friendly.


----------



## jan db

Excellent! Thanks everyone.


----------



## torque6

Just to share, am looking for an alternative to using glue. Thinking of tying this on the drift wood, then slotting the plants in place.

Should work better than rubber bands as it is cotton base and will deteriorate in time.

eBay item number:181240889194


----------



## bacon5

torque6 said:


> Just to share, am looking for an alternative to using glue. Thinking of tying this on the drift wood, then slotting the plants in place.
> 
> Should work better than rubber bands as it is cotton base and will deteriorate in time.
> 
> eBay item number:181240889194


I dont think that it will completely deteriorate since the "elastic" part probably isnt made of cotton. Also, after trying to do the thread a few times, I think you might want to consider super glue. It is very hard, ime, to tie without taking the rock or wood out of the water. With glue, you just dab a bit of glue on the plant while it is out of water, and then just submerge it and place it on the wood.


Also fwiw, I have not experienced any dying of mosses, ferns, or anubias's with this method.


----------

